# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Book Legends: How Did the "Spider-Man" Movie Lead to "Spider-Man Unlimited"?

## CBR News

A movie led to the creation of a cartoon? Did John Byrne want Vision to be the original Human Torch? And what's Mike Grell's Rocketeer connection?


_Full article here._

----------


## radiotto

The link just brings me back to the CBR home page, not any Legends stuff.  I even tried the search function to find Legends, but nothing came up.  So...ummm...HELP!  I look forward to this every Friday!

----------


## foxley

Ditto. Please don't tell me that Comics Should Be Good is no more.

----------


## Eric 1963

I would really like to comment, but I don't have a facebook account. I refuse to have one.
I hope this will be fixed shortly.
It's a real shame because I enjoy the column a lot.

----------

